
Collection of data from Donald Trump's 2016 presidential campaign - pspeter3
https://github.com/brandtg/trump-data
======
danso
This is indeed a useful dataset, but I wonder what the propriety of scraping
the American Presidency Project is? It looks to be a project run by
academics/researchers and there's no license note other than a copyright.
Before you say that facts are in the public domain...yes, but not the work in
collecting them. You'd be in trouble if you were to reprint the Guinness Book
of World Records. Dave Leib's Presidential Atlas, which is the only collection
of county-level presidential vote results, has strict prohibitions against
distributing the data after you've paid for the license.

Collecting these speeches is nontrivial work, which is why the American
Presidency project is one of the few places you can find such repositories.

